# Modern Arnis Seminar June 19 & 20, Mexico City, Mexico



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 15, 2004)

Datu Tim Hartman and Ingmar Johansson will be teaching a seminar on Modern Arnis and Parkers Kenpo. For more information contact Professor Sinuhe Martinez profesorsinuhe@hotmail.com


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 18, 2004)

More information on this site.
http://www.arnisfilipino.cjb.net/

artyon:


----------

